# Frogs & Toads > Mantella & Other Mantellidae > General Discussion >  "MantellaMan - The Amphibian Keeper" - Facebook Blogging Page!

## Joshua Ralph

Hi everyone,


 If you are interested in finding out more about  my adventures in Madagascar and the Conservation work I am helping with,  then please come and like my blog titled "MantellaMan - The Amphibian  Keeper".

MantellaMan - The Amphibian Keeper Facebook Page

A Link will be posted here for every blog entry I make!


 Kind regards & Many Thanks,


 Joshua Ralph


(MantellaMan/Guy - Moderator)

----------


## Joshua Ralph

Hi everyone, 

Here is my first blog, this is a snippet! 




> UPDATE 03/03/15 - 06.36am
> Menalamba, Torotorofotsy Wetlands  Seeking Wild Mantella aurantiaca. 
> 
> Four days into my ninety day adventure to Madagascar and with only 2 weeks (at most) left of the breeding season for Mantella species in the wild, I decided that I would take the chance to find wild specimens of both the Golden Mantella (Mantella aurantiaca) and Yellow Mantella (Mantella crocea) in their severely fragmented distribution range in the Andasibe area.


LINK TO FULL BLOG

Kind regards & Many Thanks,

 Joshua Ralph
(MantellaMan/Guy - Moderator)

----------


## Heather

Amazing! Everyone should swing by and read his blog. It's great and he has some beautiful photos as well  :Smile: .

Great job, Josh! Looks like you're having a wonderful trip!  :Smile:

----------


## tom3201

i CLICKED ON THE LINK AND IT SAID BROKEN LINK OR COULD NOT FIND

----------

